# SimCity: Designer Quigley hat die Nase voll



## PCGH-Redaktion (18. Juli 2013)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *SimCity: Designer Quigley hat die Nase voll*

					Ocean Quigley, Designer bei SimCity, hat via Twitter mitgeteilt, dass er mit zwei Kollegen ein neues Entwicklerstudio ins Leben gerufen hat. Mit Jellygrade will das Trio sich auf eine neue Simulation stürzen - diesmal geht es um die Urzeit auf der Erde.

					[size=-2]Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und NICHT im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt. Sollten Sie Fehler in einer News finden, schicken Sie diese bitte an online@pcgameshardware.de mit einem aussagekräftigen Betreff.[/size]





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *SimCity: Designer Quigley hat die Nase voll*


----------



## ParaD0x1 (18. Juli 2013)

Ist bestimmt auch ne schlimme Sache zu sehen wie ihr Produkt den Bach runtergeht (ob nun von EA oder auf Maxis Schuld gewachsen), jedenfalls finde ich es gut das sie nun endlich Konsequenzen ziehen!
Hoffe sie machen nun wieder etwas gutes!


----------



## DaStash (18. Juli 2013)

Super Sache.

Hier mein Vorschlag für das erste Spiel: Big City!

Wobei die Betonung auf big liegt!  

MfG


----------



## Ich 15 (18. Juli 2013)

Die hatten wohl keine Lust mehr auf EAs Kundenpolitik und den eingeschränkten Freiraum bei EA. Man sieht ja oft das hohe Tiere freiwillig kleine Unternehmen gründen, damit sie wieder etwas kreatives machen können. Auf ein Ipad Spiel freue ich mich allerdings nicht.


----------



## Infernal-jason (18. Juli 2013)

Naja villeicht hat ihn sein gewissen eingeholt, wie er vorm Video aus millionen simcity fans belügen musste.


----------



## ThomasGoe69 (18. Juli 2013)

DaStash schrieb:


> Super Sache.
> 
> Hier mein Vorschlag für das erste Spiel: Big City!
> 
> Wobei die Betonung auf big liegt!


 Fies...


----------



## Sarin (18. Juli 2013)

Wer wettet mit dass da bald was auf Kickstarter anrollt ?


----------



## XD-User (18. Juli 2013)

Die Ratten verlassen das sinkende Schiff  tja EA...


----------



## Kyrodar (18. Juli 2013)

Bin ich ja mal gespannt drauf.


----------



## locojens (18. Juli 2013)

Ich 15 schrieb:


> Die hatten wohl keine Lust mehr auf EAs Kundenpolitik und den eingeschränkten Freiraum bei EA. Man sieht ja oft das hohe Tiere freiwillig kleine Unternehmen gründen, damit sie wieder etwas kreatives machen können. Auf ein Ipad Spiel freue ich mich allerdings nicht.



Da stimme ich dir durchaus vollkommen zu. Jedoch fehlt der Rest von der Geschichte. / Zum Schluß werden dann die neuen Firmen, wenn sich sich etabliert haben, wieder von den Großen geschluckt und der Kreis schließt sich. Bis es wieder aufs neue losgeht.


----------



## Roterfred (18. Juli 2013)

Warum wollen sie ein Urzeit-Spiel machen? Das haben sie eh schon mit dem neuen Sim City vollbracht. Traurig aber war.


----------



## ParaD0x1 (18. Juli 2013)

locojens schrieb:


> Da stimme ich dir durchaus vollkommen zu. Jedoch fehlt der Rest von der Geschichte. / Zum Schluß werden dann die neuen Firmen, wenn sich sich etabliert haben, wieder von den Großen geschluckt und der Kreis schließt sich. Bis es wieder aufs neue losgeht.


 
Naja, ich glaube eher, dass man schon einen Vertrag unterzeichnen muss eh man EA oder sonstigen gehört 
Also der Chef (ex maxis leiter) ist sich wohl glaube ich klar, das er nicht wieder zu EA geht


----------



## Kamikaze_Urmel (18. Juli 2013)

Das kurze Video erinnert mich schon son bischen an OE Cake


----------



## AJaey (18. Juli 2013)

Vorschlag: Wir versammeln uns alle bei EA in Köln am Rhein und verbrennen alle unsere SimCity 5 Spiele vor den Augen der vielen Touristen.
So eine DVD Hülle kostet nicht viel und das Cover kann man aus dem Netz ziehen.

Wenn da so ca. 500 Spieleverpackungen anfangen zu brennen... das sollte einen ordentlichen Protesteindruck hinterlassen.
Wat bin ich immer noch sauer auf dieses scheiß Spiel. Die mit Abstand größte Entäuschung in meinem Leben.


----------



## Oberst Klink (18. Juli 2013)

EA schafft es doch immer wieder, wichtige Programmierer aus ihren Studios zu vergraulen. 

Man kann jedem Studio nur wünschen, nicht unter das Joch von EA zu geraten.


----------



## Infernal-jason (18. Juli 2013)

AJaey schrieb:


> Vorschlag: Wir versammeln uns alle bei EA in Köln am Rhein und verbrennen alle unsere SimCity 5 Spiele vor den Augen der vielen Touristen.
> So eine DVD Hülle kostet nicht viel und das Cover kann man aus dem Netz ziehen.
> 
> Wenn da so ca. 500 Spieleverpackungen anfangen zu brennen... das sollte einen ordentlichen Protesteindruck hinterlassen.
> Wat bin ich immer noch sauer auf dieses scheiß Spiel. Die mit Abstand größte Entäuschung in meinem Leben.


 
Ich habs mir zum glück net gekauft, aber würde kommen und mein anti EA T-shirt tragen. 
Und wenn ich schon dort bin würde paar verfaulte eier in den rtl hof werfen und dann gehts in die gamescom.


----------



## Spinal (18. Juli 2013)

AJaey schrieb:


> Vorschlag: Wir versammeln uns alle bei EA in Köln am Rhein und verbrennen alle unsere SimCity 5 Spiele vor den Augen der vielen Touristen.
> So eine DVD Hülle kostet nicht viel und das Cover kann man aus dem Netz ziehen.
> 
> Wenn da so ca. 500 Spieleverpackungen anfangen zu brennen... das sollte einen ordentlichen Protesteindruck hinterlassen.
> Wat bin ich immer noch sauer auf dieses scheiß Spiel. Die mit Abstand größte Entäuschung in meinem Leben.


 
Also ich wäre dabei. Würde zwar keine Spielepackung verbrennen, aber danach könnte man einfach noch nach Rodenkirchen zum Strand radeln, grillen und bei dem aktuellen Wetter die Enttäuschung namens Sim City aus dem Kopf verbannen. 

Btw. ich habe Sim City für 35 Euro gekauft und hätte es nicht noch ein Gratis Spiel als Entschuldigung gegeben wäre es ein totaler Reinfall gewesen. So war es nur ein "normaler" Reinfall. Denn nach einem Wochenende mit wirklich viel Spaß, war es auch ganz plötzlich vorbei damit.
Zur News ansich, mit dem Abgang dieser Leute kommt wohl auch etwas frischer Wind, ob das positive Auswirkungen hat wage ich zu bezweifeln. Aber was das neue Team vorhat klingt für mich erstmal nicht spannend. Und die Wassersimulation....ja.... toll....

bye
Spinal


----------



## Rollora (19. Juli 2013)

AJaey schrieb:


> Vorschlag: Wir versammeln uns alle bei EA in Köln am Rhein und verbrennen alle unsere SimCity 5 Spiele vor den Augen der vielen Touristen.
> So eine DVD Hülle kostet nicht viel und das Cover kann man aus dem Netz ziehen.
> 
> Wenn da so ca. 500 Spieleverpackungen anfangen zu brennen... das sollte einen ordentlichen Protesteindruck hinterlassen.
> Wat bin ich immer noch sauer auf dieses scheiß Spiel. Die mit Abstand größte Entäuschung in meinem Leben.


 ich bin neidisch, du musst ein super Leben gehabt haben bislang.
Da hatte ich dann doch viel härtere Höhen und Tiefen. 

@neues Projekt: hört sich ein wenig wie Spore an. Oder Sim Earth?


----------



## fire2002de (19. Juli 2013)

locojens schrieb:


> Da stimme ich dir durchaus vollkommen zu. Jedoch fehlt der Rest von der Geschichte. / Zum Schluß werden dann die neuen Firmen, wenn sich sich etabliert haben, wieder von den Großen geschluckt und der Kreis schließt sich. Bis es wieder aufs neue losgeht.


 
auch google war mal ne kleine schmiede  es mus nicht immer so kommen aber ich denke ea wird alle sdaran setzen


----------



## Spinal (19. Juli 2013)

Wovon hatten die eigentlich die Nase voll?


----------



## Sieben (19. Juli 2013)

Spinal schrieb:


> Wovon hatten die eigentlich die Nase voll?


 
Er meint, dass er seine Ideen verwirklichen möchte und der letzte Funken Ansporn, dies in Angriff zu nehmen, war SimCity5 (Kurzfassung).

Hier ist ein Interview (Quelle: Venturebeat.com)


----------

